# Craftsman Tecumseh 7hp throttle linkage help needed



## markdmz (Feb 25, 2015)

I guess when it rains, it pours. Just over a week ago, I bought my first walk-behind snowblower, a craftsman 536.886331 (10/29) that needed a little work but I got it for what I feel was a very good deal.

...then tuesday last week (3 days later) I found myself lugging home an older Craftsman 7/26.

The 7/26 had been a backyard mechanics frankenstein I think, because it had a red techy and I believe this model was supposed to have a black motor from the factory. (Can someone confirm if it's supposed to be red or black?)

Anyway, one of it's previous owners had rigged up a throttle lever on a cable, much like that of a push mower, which isn't a huge deal, but there was some spring or return that kept wanting to pull the throttle lever down causing the motor to stall out.

If you hold the throttle lever in place, the blower works very well.

Long story short, sparing you the details of it being lent out and getting the 'it won't start anymore' phone call, I decided I wanted to pull the carb cover and find out just what's going on with the throttle linkage.

Low and behold I find the top bracket that belongs on a different style throttle setup and a half-dozen springs all colliding with one another to make for an ugly setup.

The motor on there now is a 143-666382 which I'm finding cross references to an H70-130205D. Can someone post a picture of their H70 throttle linkage setup properly on their vintage blower? 

Does anyone have a spare throttle lever & linkage with the governor linkage as well?

Can someone post pics of their 7/26 if they have one?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=tecumseh+linkage


----------



## markdmz (Feb 25, 2015)

Shryp said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=tecumseh+linkage


Of all the video's I've seen of his, I hadn't looked through to see if he had one on the 7hp.

I suppose I could just reuse the bracket that's there as well as the throttle cable and just rig it up like the older model (similar to what he was doing the video with).


----------

